# Hello - Tom Brown from OnApp here



## TomBrown (Jun 25, 2014)

Howdy All

Just a quick intro - been working in sales in the hosting industry for a fair while now - through simply.com, names.co.uk and now work for the mighy OnApp.

Outside work I am in to collecting art, playing poker with locals, and avoiding doing DIY and gardening.

Here to read about what's going on in the world of VPS and obviously convert those of you not on Onapp to convert!   

Cheers

Tom


----------



## blergh (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to VPSBoard, enjoy your stay! (just keep away from half-eaten pies!)


----------



## spry (Jun 25, 2014)

TomBrown said:


> convert those of you not on Onapp to convert!



Welcome on board and good luck with that.


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 25, 2014)

Did I hear Free for Life?!

Kidding of course, welcome.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2014)

Glad to see a software company that services providers represented here.  Welcome to vpsBoard @TomBrown!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome @TomBrown!  We do rough house a bit in here but in the end we're just joking around.


----------



## TomBrown (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks very much - nothing like a warm welcome.... : )


----------

